# Brown snake bathing clears out busy beach



## critterguy (Jan 7, 2015)

One way to clear out part of a busy aussie beach.

http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/austr...surf-as-it-swims-between-the-flags/ar-AA7RDcY


----------



## arevenant (Jan 8, 2015)

Why would people run out of the water and onto the beach if the snake had exited the water and was then on the beach?
Silly humans.


----------



## Leasdraco (Jan 8, 2015)

Maybe thought it was a Sea snake?


----------



## critterguy (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah, it said in the article that they thought the alert was for a shark at first, which would be normal for down there.


----------

